# Sheriff Joe: 'Probable cause' Obama certificate a fraud



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

PHOENIX - An investigative "Cold Case Posse" launched six months ago by "America's toughest sheriff" - Joe Arpaio of Arizona's Maricopa County - has concluded there is probable cause that the document released by the White House last year as President Obama's birth certificate is a computer-generated forgery.
The investigative team has asked Arpaio, who is at a news conference in Phoenix live-streamed by WND TV that began at 3 p.m. Eastern time, to elevate the investigation to a criminal probe that will make available the resources of his Maricopa County Sheriff's Office.
The posse says it has identified at least one person of interest in the alleged forgery of Obama's birth certificate.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/03/sheriff-joes-posse-probable-cause-obama-certificate-a-fraud/


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

If anything does come of the birth certificate controversy, it will be after January 2013, at which time it will hopefully be a moot point.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If anything does come of the birth certificate controversy, it will be after January 2013, at which time it will hopefully be a moot point.


He could always be charged with fraud after the fact.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

mtc said:


> Could it be used to undo the shit he did? (deja vu - didn't we already discuss this possbilty?)


I think all his shit is going to have to be undone by the next President and next Congress; once he leaves office, I don't think anyone will have the stomach to take on that headache.



cc3915 said:


> He could always be charged with fraud after the fact.


As I said, I can't see anyone with the balls/stomach to take that on....can you imagine the headlines?

"HIGH TECH LYNCHING OF FIRST AFRICAN-AMERICAN PRESIDENT!!!"


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I think all his shit is going to have to be undone by the next President and next Congress; once he leaves office, I don't think anyone will have the stomach to take on that headache.
> 
> As I said, I can't see anyone with the balls/stomach to take that on....can you imagine the headlines?
> 
> "HIGH TECH LYNCHING OF FIRST KENYAN-PRESIDENT!!!"


Fixed it for you


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

A+ for effort, but there's no way the congress critters are going to throw Barry Obamie out


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sheriff Joe Arpaio exposes forgery of Obama's Selective Service registration, the Browns report*

*March 6th, 2012*

*Sheriff Joe Arpaio exposes forgery of Obama's Selective Service registration, the Browns report*

Posted by: *Conservative Refocus*
Published on March 6th, 2012 @ 09:42:52 pm , using 657 words
Posted in Events and Issues: Credible Resources
*The Jersey Journal / By FLOYD AND MARY BETH BROWN*










Having just attended Sheriff Joe Arpaio's "Cold Case Posse" news conference in Phoenix, Ariz., we candidly admit we have never seen a greater example of raw media bias in our 30 years of watching the fourth estate.

Arpaio organized the cold case five-member law enforcement posse last year to investigate allegations that the Obama birth certificate released to the public by the White House on April 27, 2011 might be a forgery, and he said he constituted the posse after a request by 250 Maricopa County citizens.

In less than an hour, Arpaio's team laid out a compelling case that individuals working under the President of the United States have engaged in criminal forgery. And most interestingly, the case isn't just about Obama's birth certificate.

The case against Obama was made with simple, clear videos describing the techniques the forgers used to falsifying important documents released by Obama's team. It was obvious that the law enforcement professionals doing the actual investigation are real pros. If you want the details of the techniques used you can watch the videos on http://www.Westernjournalism.com.

The Arpaio team devastated the legitimacy of Obama's purported birth certificate from Hawaii. The investigation by document forensic experts systematically showed how the document could not be real and is part of a criminal conspiracy to commit fraud.

But we found the most interesting information presented to have nothing to do with the Obama nativity story. Instead it had to do with the selective service records. Forensic document analysis proved this document was also a forgery. Intensive documentation proving that Postal indicia on the form was forged was particularly damaging, as this type of postal fraud is a federal felony.
Full Story:
http://www.conservativerefocus.com/...ective-service-registration-the-browns-report


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

And so this wild ride called Obama F****** continues downhill.....Apparently his "Hope and Change" slogan was developed when he was making the forged documents..." Michelle I hope I can change the name on this selective service form. Then we'll move on to the birth certificate"


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not at all surprised that the panel has uncovered forged documents but you can be sure that Arpaio's legal troubles will not go the way of Uncle Onyango's

Of course, the libs will now joke and contort the investigation to paint the panel as a bunch of nutjobs but let's hope that someone in the press grows a set and actually does some digging.

If and when this goes awry, Billary will throw her hat in the ring so fast her head will spin. They'll do whatever they have to do to keep the bussed in Kool-Aid voters fed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> If and when this goes awry, Billary will throw her hat in the ring so fast her head will spin. They'll do whatever they have to do to keep the bussed in Kool-Aid voters fed.


If (and that's a very huge IF) the mainstream media actually gives this story legitimate coverage, it will fatally damage the Democrat party at the national level for this election cycle (they'll always win in this zombie state even if there was video of them engaging in human sacrifice rituals).

Much like after Nixon resigned and the Republicans didn't stand a chance in 1976, Billary won't stand a prayer if she becomes the emergency nominee when Obamessiah is ruled ineligible to be POTUS.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lovely so now what? Who is going to do anything? Sadly this will all go away within the week.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder how much shit I can stir posting it on my FB LOL.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The following link contains their old defense, which is the equivalent of a shell game:
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/l/lawyersues.htm


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> I wonder how much shit I can stir posting it on my FB LOL.


Probably one way to whittle down your friends list.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If I were President, hypothetically speaking, Sheriff Joe would promptly be my nominee for Secretary of Homeland Security with two standing orders: "do your job according to the law" and "let me know what legislation will allow you to do your job more effectively". I think you can trust that Border Patrol and ICE would see an increased amount of attention and work.

Yes, I concede, there would have to be pretty much a Republican super majority in the Senate, or else his nomination process would be like that of Bork (at worst) and Thomas and Alito (at best). We know he's adored by the liberals as much as conservatives such as Scalia, Cheney, and Rove.

Back to reality for a moment, the guy has some real big ones for gathering his posse and investigating this. See Barry, you want to have the DOJ breathing down his neck with BS "racial profiling" claims (and presumably seeking a consent decree of some sort), Sheriff Joe is going to push back and not sit idly by as Obama and Holder run roughshod over him. Guess the gloves are really off with the latest release of info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Posted on my FB page, let the crap begin.

http://www.facebook.com/kwflatbed


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Arizona Targets Obama Birther Controversy with New Law










Michael Zullo, lead investigator for the Maricopa County Sheriff's Department Cold Case Posse, announces the preliminary findings of Sheriff Joe Arpaio's investigation into the authenticity of President Barack Obama's birth certificate and other issues surrounding his eligibility to be President during a news conference on Thursday, March 1, 2012, in Phoenix. (AP Photo/Ralph Freso)
PHOENIX - Arizona officials have jumped back into the debunked birther controversy over President Barack Obama's birth certificate and his eligibility to hold office, endorsing a proposal that requires presidential candidates to swear that they meet the qualifications of the nation's highest office.
A legislative committee on Wednesday endorsed the proposal and the Arizona secretary of state is expected in the coming days to call for candidates to complete a new form asking eligibility questions, including whether they are natural-born U.S. citizens.

Read more: http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/politics/2012/03/15/ariz-officials-revisit-obamas-birth-certificate/?test=latestnews#ixzz1pClRKZVC


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lord Monckton on Obama's computer-generated "Birth certificate" *
I have watched Sheriff Arpaio's press conference in AZ and have examined some of the evidence directly. It is clear - as Alex Jones rightly said on the day when Obama first put up his faked "long-form birth certificate" on the White House website - that a fraud has been committed, and that, absent a valid official record of Obama's birth or a very good explanation of the anomalies in the published version, he is not qualified to stand for re-election as President.

The main point of the fraudulent "birth certificate" is that it is layered in such a way that all four of the rubber stamps (three dates and one recording officer's certification) are on separate layers, allowing them to be moved about on the document at will. A scanned document could not behave this way, and there is no way this could have happened accidentally. However, Sheriff Arpaio has some reason to fear that the Hawaiian authorities are in Obama's pocket.

There are two other pieces of impressive testimony. First, when the Sheriff's office asked the National Archives to produce the immigration records of flights into the US, and specifically into Hawaii, for five years either side of Obama's alleged birth date (4 August 1961), the one week in 1961 in which the records were unavailable was the week of -- you guessed it - 1-7 August. This is beginning to look like a widespread, high-level fraud.

Secondly, the White House had previously told enquirers from the media that no long-form birth certificate existed: all they had was a certification from Hawaii that there was a birth certificate on file.

The Sheriff plainly has enough evidence to warrant further investigation by the appropriate authorities (presumably the FBI), but he seems to be genuinely terrified of how far the corruption might have spread, and does not seem to know where to go or what to do next. A lawyer whom I have consulted says that no public authority or court will move against a sitting president who has been elected, but it seems to me that the evidence of malfeasance is now strong enough to overcome this objection.

_Received via email_

_Posted by John J. Ray (M.A.; Ph.D.)._

_*A coverup to make Nixon seem like a piker
Media bans more Evidence that Obama Holds U.S. Presidency unlawfully*

Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio , a five-time elected Sheriff, and former federal narcotics agent who served in several foreign countries hit the front pages in Europe with evidence that may fatally wound the political career of the current incumbent of America's highest public office.

However, the most likely "killer evidence" against the president comes not from Arpaio but from a 19th Century U.S. Supreme Court ruling that makes the issue of the alleged forgeries almost superfluous. But that clear cut federal court decision is being systematically "disappeared" from mainstream archives.

Critics ask why would this be if the Obama conspiracy theories were just that - theories without substance. Legal analysts hold that this particular federal ruling confirms that Obama is not eligible for the highest public office because, even if he was born in Honolulu as he claims, he cannot have the status of "natural born citizen."

This legal hurdle is not widely understood because "natural born citizen" is defined under law as someone with BOTH parents born in the United States. Obama's father is from Kenya.

Under law there is only one test of what constitues a 'natural born citizen' and it is enshrined in the crucial judgment of the U.S. Supreme Court in Minor V. Happersett (88 U.S. 162) of 1875. The 'Minor-v-Happersett' case clearly defines Natural Born Citizen as someone who can show that both of their parents were born in the United States, which obviously excludes Obama on his father's side.

Minor V. Happersett has been cited and held true in dozens of cases over the last 138 years. However, despite it's importance, this landmark judgment is strangely being expunged from Internet archives by supporters of Obama. Critics say this apparent fascist revisionism of American legal history seems to have begun in earnest after Obama's rousing 2004 speech at the Democrat National Convention when he first was hotly tipped for the presidency.

The very fact that Obama's father was not born in the United States means that under the law, as enshrined within Minor V. Happersett , Barack Obama can never lawfully hold the Office of President of the United States of America. But mainstream outlet won't reveal this case when addressing "conspiracy theories" over this matter. Wikipedia, the online encyclopedia, forbids inclusion of the Minor-v-Happersett ruling in it's entry about the Obama "conspiracy theory." Yet Wikipedia does have a separate entry for the case (but no mention of Obama).

Justia.com the prime free legal internet research site for decisions handed down by the Supreme Court of the United States, has gone out on a limb to scrub Minor V. Happersett from it's server. This is despite almost every other Supreme Court case in American history being on their search engine. Justia.com is owned by wealthy Obama supporter Tim Stanley so follow the money. The controversy is now dubbed " JustiaGate ."

More HERE (See the original for links)

Posted by John J. Ray (M.A.; Ph.D.)._


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

When a Republican does something the liberals dont very much care for, they cause a huge stink on all media outlets and wont let the issue die. They wont settle for anything less than a resignation, but when a Democrat in this case POTUS himself, nothing happends, there is no media outrage, there is no public cry for resignation there is no Celebrity puppet head protesting. This guy is an unqualified FRAUD and nothing happends.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sunday 1st April, 2012
*Sheriff Arpaio: Obama Birth Certificate Is An Amateur Fake * 

April 1, 2012 The Obama records which have not been released include; Passport records, Obama kindergarten records, Punahou School records, Occidental College records, Columbia University records, Columbia thesis, Harvard Law School records, Harvard Law Review articles, University of Chicago scholarly articles, Illinois State Bar Association recor...

Read the full story at Prison Planet

*No Country for Con Men: Sheriff Joe and the Cold Case Posse Put Obama To Shame *

Sheriff Joe Arpaio has guts. He is taking on the alien in the White House by saying he is a liar and that his birth certificate is a forgery. 
This is real life cowboys versus aliens. The criminal Obama administration and rotten establishment media can try to vilify the Sheriff, and point out his flaws, but they can't hide the reality th...

Read the full story at Prison Planet


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't trust snopes anymore:
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthers/birthcertificate.asp


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I never did trust them.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Snope sure did put a lot of effort into that one... must have a dog in that fight. 

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Check The Drudge for new info people.

http://theulstermanreport.com/2012/...born-in-kenya-raised-in-hawaii-and-indonesia/


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I just hope that Romney kicks his ass in November to make this a moot point.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Here this is for you....



A Romney Landslide > By DICK MORRIS > Published on TheHill.com on May 8, 2012 > > Printer-Friendly Version > > If the election were held today, Mitt Romney would win by a landslide. > > The published polls reflect a close race for two reasons: > > > > 1. They poll only registered voters, not likely voters. Rasmussen is the only pollster who tests likely voters, and his latest tracking poll has Romney ahead by 48-43. > > 2. As discussed in previous columns, a study of the undecided voters in the past eight elections in which incumbents sought a second term as president reveals that only Bush-43 gained any of the undecided vote. Johnson in '64, Nixon in '72, Ford in '76, Carter in '80, Reagan in '84, Bush in '92 and Clinton in '96 all failed to pick up a single undecided vote. > > So when polls show President Obama at 45 percent of the vote, they are really reflecting a likely 55-45 Romney victory, at the very least. > > Gallup has amassed over 150,000 interviews over all of 2011 and compared them with a like number in 2010. It finds that Obama has a better than 50 percent job approval in only 10 states and the District of Columbia. And his approval has dropped in almost every single state. Even in California, it has fallen from 55 percent in 2010 to 50.5 percent in 2011. > > Over the period of May 4-6, I completed a poll of 400 likely voters in Michigan and found Romney leading by 45-43! And Michigan is one of the most pro-Democrat of the swing states. > > I also found that Obama's personal favorability, which has usually run about 10 to 20 points higher than his job approval, is now equal to his job rating. In Michigan, his personal favorability among likely voters is 47-47, while his job rating is 50-48. Romney's favorability is 49-42. > > Obama's crashing personal favorability reflects the backlash from his recent speeches. In substance, their focus on class warfare and their bombastic, demagogic style are not playing well with the voters. They do not seem in the least presidential. > > Nor does his message of attacking Big Oil seem constructive. Voters all distrust Big Oil and would rather see them get punished, but they do not see in repealing their tax breaks a way of lowering prices at the pump or of increasing the supply of oil. > > Obama's trip to Afghanistan looks like grandstanding, and his insinuation that Romney would never have launched the strike looks like a low partisan blow. > > Obama cannot summon the commitment he got in 2008 by negatives or partisanship. It was precisely to change the "toxic" atmosphere in Washington that he was elected. To fan it now is not the way to regain the affection of those who have turned on him. > > If the election were held today, Obama would lose by at least 10 points and would carry only about a dozen states with fewer than 150 electoral votes. > > And the Republicans would keep their Senate seats in Arizona, Texas and Nevada while picking up seats in Virginia, Florida, Indiana, Nebraska, North Dakota, New Mexico, Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Missouri and Montana. The GOP will also have good shots at victory in the Senate races in Pennsylvania, New Jersey and -- if Chris Shays wins the primary -- Connecticut. Only in Maine are their fortunes likely to dim. > > The journalists in the mainstream media, who are not politicians and have never run campaigns, do not realize what is happening. The Democrats, as delusional in 2012 as they were in 2010, are too much into their own euphoria to realize it. But America is sharply and totally rejecting Obama and all he stands for and embracing Romney as a good alternative. While few are saying these words, they are the truth.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Whatever you think of Dick Morris, the guy usually nails it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.967thewave.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=104668&article=10134429&h=hAQHZgqsx









Now the literary agent says it "was just a fact check error"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

After Breakins, Congress is Warned to be Vigilant
http://www.nationaljournal.com/daily/after-breakins-congress-is-warned-to-be-vigilant-20120516


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...nt-1991-Born-in-Kenya-Raised-Indonesia-Hawaii
____________________________________________________________

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/05/17/Obama-pamphlet-in-use-2007
____________________________________________________________

*If proven to be true, what happens next? If Obama is proven to be ineligible to be the POTUS, is anything that he has accomplished (socialist agenda) valid? It is very disappointing that the background check on Presidential candidates (FBI?) couldn't uncover this. But then again, a lot of things that are done by the FBI makes me scratch my head........*


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *If proven to be true, what happens next? If Obama is proven to be ineligible to be the POTUS, is anything that he has accomplished (socialist agenda) valid? It is very disappointing that the background check on Presidential candidates (FBI?) couldn't uncover this. But then again, a lot of things that are done by the FBI makes me scratch my head........*


It would be well after January 2013 by the time the case made it to the SCOTUS, and I firmly believe Obama is getting his walking papers in November. As for invalidating his legislative accomplishments, that would be an interesting case.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm hoping Romney is going to invalidate everything Obama did and then some. I hope he makes Sheriff Joe the head of the Boarded Patrol or Homeland Security.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Meat Eater said:


> I'm hoping Romney is going to invalidate everything Obama did and then some. I hope he makes Sheriff Joe the head of the Boarded Patrol or Homeland Security.


Romney said the first thing he's going to do as President is grant waivers to all 50 states for Obamacare (before starting an effort to repeal it), which would invalidate the biggest boondoggle of all.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Seriously, if info like this, (which is beginning to seem plausible versus conspiratorial now), started to surface about a Republican president it would sure be newsworthy. 

The media wouldn't shut up about and the three network nightly news hosts, legal correspondent, and stupid morning shows would be doing a remote broadcast from the village in Kenya and combing the countryside until evidence was found.

How do you explain that many mistakes by a publisher dating back to the 90's and over and over again without it being corrected or questioned. Typo that hadn't been caught for 17 years?? A I suppose they are going to make the mailman look like an idiot too. Usually the mailmen are the people around town that have pretty solid info on a lot of people.

Also, the articles of impeachment would already be drafted and rolling off the printers in Congress if there wasn't a (D) next to his name. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

frapmpd24 said:


> Also, the articles of impeachment would already be drafted and rolling off the printers in Congress if there wasn't a (D) next to his name.


If Obama were impeached, there would be race riots like this country has never seen before, with the mainstream media eagerly fanning the flames.

For the good of the country, we need to just elect Romney, then enact a federal law (followed by the Constitutional Amendment process) requiring Presidential candidates to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that they were born in the United States.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> For the good of the country, we need to just elect Romney, then enact a federal law (followed by the Constitutional Amendment process) requiring Presidential candidates to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that they were born in the United States.


What? Proving you were born in the U.S. to run for President, thereby satisfying a Constitutional pre-requisite? Come on! Times have evolved and "progressed." Such colonial thinking Delta! How racist!!

Most if not all the Presidents have a discernible past which historians have easily traced back to birth records, school pictures and grades, etc... Record keeping has advanced in various ways post-WWII making it easier than ever to track down info.

This guy is allegedly born in Hawaii, spent most of his childhood out of the country, and then shows up a Harvard. 
Hawaii and Kenya are a world apart. With a Kenyan born father, siblings still there, and sketchy info about his past, it's 50/50, far lower odds than many of his predecessors where you can find the house and street or hospital they were born.

The last President that I am aware of that his birthplace was questionable was Chester Arthur, back in the 1800's. And that was a question of Vermont or Canada. At least the two locations are on the same continent, boarder each other, and have similar liberal-socialist style of governments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS News
See realtime coverage 
*Obama's birth records verified by Hawaii to Arizona*
Politico - ‎1 hour ago‎

HONOLULU (AP) - The state of Hawaii has verified President Barack Obama's birth records to Arizona's elections chief after a nearly three-month back and forth that Arizona officials said could have ended without the incumbent's name on its November ...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sounds like Arizona has yet to accept Hawaii"s "findings".......*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats because they are more bullshit frauds.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*"On the dusty streets of Tombstone, Ariz., on a weekend the city devotes to legendary western lawman Wyatt Earp, a former policy adviser to Margaret Thatcher told Americans it's time to put their faith in another man who wears the star, Sheriff Joe Arpaio. The U.K.'s Lord Christopher Monckton, known internationally for his climate-change skepticism, is calling on those still skeptical about Barack Obama's eligibility to be president to put their money where their mouth is and back Arpaio's ongoing Cold Case Posse investigation into the current occupant of the Oval Office."*

*Read entire article plus 2 VIDEOs here:*
*http://www.wnd.com/2012/05/wheres-the-lawman-to-run-obama-out-of-town/*


----------

